# [Upcoming] FiiO E02i "Rocky" and E12



## ClieOS

FiiO is releasing image of an upcoming product call the E02i 'ROCKY'. You can think of it as an upgrade mix of FiiO E1 and E3, an in-line amp with mic and remote support for the iPhone. Detail is slim at the moment, but there is also the possibility of a version for smartphones other than Apple.

-----------






Here is the initial rendering of E12, which is going to be the higher end project FiiO is working on. No other detail yet.


----------



## H20Fidelity

This will come in very handy for people wanting to use IEM's without a Mic/controls already built in. One of the main things I see people asking in the IEM section is wanting these functions on a set of IEM's. Now they have an option to buy something affordable to do so. Good move on Fiio's behalf, smart thinking. Now if they'd only bring us a DAP. Come 'on Fiio! make us proud!


----------



## Parall3l

I believe it's already posted on their facebook account.


----------



## ClieOS

Updated with rendering of E12


----------



## Darkblade48

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Updated with rendering of E12


 

 Interesting, looks like a redesigned E11.


----------



## RAFA

Beautiful as always!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





darkblade48 said:


> Interesting, looks like a redesigned E11.


 
   
  It is not a redesigned E11, it is the big brother of E11, more powerful and better SQ.


----------



## Cyll

jamesfiio said:


> It is not a redesigned E11, it is the big brother of E11, more powerful and better SQ.


 
  Hopefully they can at least get rid of the hissing that the E11 has and keep it under $150.  Any word on the target price range for it?


----------



## audionewbi

E12 looks sweet. I really hope the SQ justifies the design. I think it is time for fiio to compete to match the SQ of higher end amp. I know it is not their philosophy to produce expensive amp but it would be nice to see what Fiio engineers can do if they were given the right to design an amp with a retail value of 300 USD.


----------



## TrollDragon

Is this the unit with the op-amps that can be changed out?
   
I would also suggest that the volume knob be knurled, devices that are knurled have a more *aesthetic appeal* to them.
   
Cant wait!


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> It is not a redesigned E11, it is the big brother of E11, more powerful and better SQ.


 
   
  i need to get my hand on one of this fiio e12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  when does is out on retail?


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





zeinharis said:


> i need to get my hand on one of this fiio e12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i am also curious as to when it retails, it looks sexy


----------



## zeinharis

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> i am also curious as to when it retails, it looks sexy


 
   
  hahahahaha it definitly have look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i'm really curious bout the SQ as feiao said "more powerful and better SQ" compare to e11


----------



## worx

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> i am also curious as to when it retails, it looks sexy


 

 +1 to the E12 and Emma Hewitt


----------



## KimChee

It'd be nice if you could use this while docking and charging.


----------



## Angels and Air

I just hope that Fiio makes new LOD's for the new iPhone model, since it's rumored that it won't retain the 30-Pin Dock Connector.


----------



## zeinharis

Beside those two, also the fiio e19 is worth to try when it's out, doesn't have any detail on it to though.. soon perhaps


----------



## Cyll

Quote: 





kimchee said:


> It'd be nice if you could use this while docking and charging.


 
  Yea that would be a huge bonus.  Even though I have an extra battery for my E11, it would be even better if I could just plug it into my laptop while traveling.


----------



## Dyaems

The E12 looks somewhat like a Pico Slim... I like!


----------



## JamesFiiO

The biggest challenge for us (FiiO) is to choose what kind of power for E12, below are some kinds of power:
   
  1, 2 X 9V battery, it is used in most high end portable headphone amp, simple and the power voltage is high enough, and you can also buy rechargeable 9V battery to keep the cost, 
   
     but the problem is that you can not control the thickness, also, we don't want to make a FiiO SR71A, lol, should be something new.
   
  2, one Li-on battery, the problem is the power supply will become very complex , you need to boost the voltage from 3.7V to 12- 20 V or even higher, and separate the single power to +/- power, 
   
     the whole power circuit will be very complex, and hard to control the hiss because you have to use DC/DC to boost the voltage or convert to negative,
   
     There are one word, the simple the better in SQ, lol. maybe we should just a resistor inside the amp.
   
  3, 3 or 4 li-on battery, the power voltage will be high enough ( but not as high as 2 9V batteries), and convert the single power to +/- power, this is used in some portable amp, but the problem is
   
     that hard to control the charging circuit and make sure that each batteries is fully charged. of course, it is big challenge to FiiO but maybe other company can solve it, who know?
   
     Consider we will sell to so many customers, it is not safe for us to use this power although it can control the size at the same time and make the power simple.
   
  So, This time we decide to be the first company ( please share with us if you found any similar headphone amp use the same design ) who use 6 X AAA li-on battery , the only problem is you have
   
  to charge the battery with a extra charger, but the good news is , we can control the thickness to 15mm, and make the power circuit very simple, not need any DC-DC , and will have very high
   
  power supply , means +/- 10V(min) to  +/- 12.6V( max), it will good for the SQ. I don't find any portable amp use such high power supply voltage.


----------



## ClieOS

You get something and you lose something. such is life.

 If it is going to be 6 Li-ion AAA, I'll really like to have the amp also come with a 6 AAA charger, so we can charge them all at once. Possibly also have another 6 spare AAA included in the package as well? That will be super


----------



## audionewbi

Can you please tell us what amp are you trying to compete again by designing the E12 so we can get an idea how high class it is? I saw you saying SR71A. I  think it is important to at least give us an idea on the target performance set for designing this amp. 
   
  I for one love to see Fiio take on the big guys for one and show us what it can do in the high end portable market.


----------



## kpark517

Any information on how close Fiio is to releasing E02i?


----------



## firev1

I just hopes it last longer than my E11s, seeing how I went through 3 bad ones within 4 months. In comparison my E5 and O2 has been holding out for a much longer time. I believe you can do it Fiio!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





kpark517 said:


> Any information on how close Fiio is to releasing E02i?


 
   
  We plan to release it in July or Aug


----------



## PurpleAngel

Can't wait for hands on reviews on the E12.
  ("daddy" want a new toy).


----------



## kpark517

Great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm pretty excited about E12. I've had nothing but great time with my E11. Can't wait to find out more about this!! 

 Nice one Fiio!


----------



## SONIC BOOM

when is the e12 coming out?


----------



## ClieOS

sonic boom said:


> when is the e12 coming out?




They haven't finished designing it yet, so I doubt they can tell you when it will be released.


----------



## 9VARZ

Looking forward to the E02i. Too many of those passive-based competitor products are just too expensive for what they do and are not built to last.


----------



## TheKarakiri

Will the E12 have a built in DAC as well or only Amplifier?


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





thekarakiri said:


> Will the E12 have a built in DAC as well or only Amplifier?


 
   
  From what I have read here, it will be an amp-only device. Built in DAC= E7 and E17.


----------



## SteveSatch

I'll be watching to see what the E12 turns out to be.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





thekarakiri said:


> Will the E12 have a built in DAC as well or only Amplifier?


 
  I would guess no built in DAC, as the E10 & E17 already come with a DAC.
  But it would be nice if the E12 came with a docking station that had a DAC.


----------



## phantompersona




----------



## SONIC BOOM

I would give someone a hug if fiio comes out with a cheaper alternative too the "cypher labs algorhythm solo" (clas)


----------



## TheKarakiri

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> I would give someone a hug if fiio comes out with a cheaper alternative too the "cypher labs algorhythm solo" (clas)


 
  That would be the best thing  hear in weeks!


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





thekarakiri said:


> That would be the best thing  hear in weeks!


 

 +1
   
  come on fiio, do it......DO IT


----------



## milkybuet

Facebook page says E09 is the improved version of E9


----------



## putente

E12, I'm watching you...


----------



## SteveSatch

I hope the E12 competes with JDS Labs C421.


----------



## putente

I know there's still no ETA for the E12, but what about the final price? Any thoughts on that yet, *feiao*?


----------



## bowei006

Will any review samples to the head-fi population be allowed?


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Will any review samples to the head-fi population be allowed?


 


 This.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> This.


 
  We should petition FiiO to start doing this as others have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm mostly interested in the E12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  [size=medium](✌ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞​[/size]


----------



## shockdoc

I would like to know ahead of time where I will be able to buy a fake one. I'm KIDDING!!!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Will any review samples to the head-fi population be allowed?


 
   
   
  Sure, at least we will send one to you for free , because you help other a lots in here.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> Is this the unit with the op-amps that can be changed out?
> 
> I would also suggest that the volume knob be knurled, devices that are knurled have a more *aesthetic appeal* to them.
> 
> Cant wait!


 
   
   
  E12 will have two versions, one for DIY, one is comercial version. the OP AMP is replaceable in the DIY version. and plan to sell the DIY version by ourself and without quality warranty.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





putente said:


> I know there's still no ETA for the E12, but what about the final price? Any thoughts on that yet, *feiao*?


 
   
   
*feiao*, please...


----------



## Tilpo

jamesfiio said:


> Sure, at least we will send one to you for free , because you help other a lots in here.



More companies should be like this. 
Giving people review samples for giving a contribution to the community. 

Sadly I don't own any FiiO amps at the moment, but I wouldn't be surprised if that changes in the future.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





putente said:


> *feiao*, please...


 
   
  The price will not higher than $199. but for the DIY version, it also depend on the OP attached. some high end OP is very expensive so we can not reply it now.


----------



## Tilpo

jamesfiio said:


> The price will not higher than $199. but for the DIY version, it also depend on the OP attached. some high end OP is very expensive so we can not reply it now.



DIY version?

Sounds interesting. Might built one of those just for the fun of it.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> More companies should be like this.
> Giving people review samples for giving a contribution to the community.
> Sadly I don't own any FiiO amps at the moment, but I wouldn't be surprised if that changes in the future.
> Keep up the good work!


 
   
  LOL, I will be very happy if Apple can provide me a free iPhone5 for review. 
   
  Anyway, we will try our best to provide more free review samples, usually we will prepare about 20+ free samples to our fans, head-fi'er, editor, and such etc.. but plz understand us that we need to make sure the reviews can cover more regions and media as possible. 
   
  And we have a review application to people who want to review our products, we hope the reviewer should have the skill in SQ and reasonable device to help other people.


----------



## Tilpo

jamesfiio said:


> LOL, I will be very happy if Apple can provide me a free iPhone5 for review.
> 
> Anyway, we will try our best to provide more free review samples, usually we will prepare about 20+ free samples to our fans, head-fi'er, editor, and such etc.. but plz understand us that we need to make sure the reviews can cover more regions and media as possible.
> 
> And we have a review application to people who want to review our products, we hope the reviewer should have the skill in SQ and reasonable device to help other people.



Of course, I imagine your priorities may be attracting the non-head-fiers first; the people who might want better sound quality, but are not into this hobby enough to browse head-fi all day long like I do. 
Most of the people around here have at least heard of FiiO's reputation, even if they don't own any FiiO amps themselves, but this is not true for the general consumer masses which you may be able to attract by having reviews on completely other websites. 

I'd love to review one of your products in the future. That'd be the least I could do for contributing so much to head-fi by offering affordable gear. 
Before that time comes I want to get some more experience with different amps first, since as it is now I have never done any thorough comparisons between amplifiers.


----------



## bowei006

Thank you for the news FiiO! I've been practically living on Head-Fi right now, and I just go and reply to threads that appear on my list. The E17 thread shows up frequently.
   
  Now, I've been getting asked this CONSTANTLY by members with E17's that are exhibiting problems or are worrying about warranty. I see there is an updated warranty on your site.
http://fiio.com.cn/about/Asissit.aspx?MenuID=020902
   
  I'm not sure when it was updated or what the previous one before it was but my idea of your warranty and aid before the whole counterfeit fiasco was this:
  Buy local or from an authorized dealer in your country. If any problems, go first to the local level. They are faster and are in your country. If they can not get it fixed, FiiO will deal with the problem personally by asking them to please deal with the problem. Lastly if the device in question can not go on the local or regional level, the device will be sent to FiiO HQ in China (at owners own expense) and FiiO will fix it and send it back free. However as this is in China, it will take too long and so FiiO likes to prefer to keep things regionally.
   
  This is what you told me half a year ago.: Now with that updated warranty page, which I'm not sure when you updated it, I think you guys are saying this:
  Buy from Authorized dealers only, FiiO will not provide support if you do not buy from an authorized dealer. If you bought from deal extremem or some company that is not official and the device breaks, FiiO is not responsible for it. Even if the device is real, as the device was bought by another person, per the limited warranty terms, the warranty is not transferable to any other person.
   
   


> [size=small]All FiiO products  come with a one-year limited warrnaty against defects In materials and workmanship from the original date of purchase from an authorized agent.[/size]


 
   
   


> [size=small]The limited warranty is provided to the original owner only and is not transferable to any third party. [/size]


 
  If you do buy from an authorized dealer and problems arise, the above first thing I posted on contacting local and or regional agents and authorized dealer you purchased from would be best.
   
  Would this be correct? I have had a few questions asked about it and am confused myself on your new warranty stance.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> *DIY version?
> Sounds interesting. Might built one of those just for the fun of it.*


 
   
  I believe what was meant is that the "DIY version" would be a tweaker's version.  I highly doubt that you'd be able to build one from the ground up.  However, it would be constructed in a way that one could easily get the case cover off, and install various op-amps to tweak the sound and performance.  Also, by doing this, it would essentially be provided with little, or no warranty.
   
  I think this news is pretty exciting.  Being able to get something of audiophile quality in the $200 range?  Nice.  Very nice.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





wje said:


> I believe what was meant is that the "DIY version" would be a tweaker's version.  I highly doubt that you'd be able to build one from the ground up.  However, it would be constructed in a way that one could easily get the case cover off, and install various op-amps to tweak the sound and performance.  Also, by doing this, it would essentially be provided with little, or no warranty.
> 
> I think this news is pretty exciting.  Being able to get something of audiophile quality in the $200 range?  Nice.  Very nice.


 
  I think it will be a moddable and already mostly assembled if not fully assembled PCB  and various screws and the case it self in pieces that you can buy. With FiiO either giving us a list of op amps that have been known to work with it right out of the box and or us making a thread on op amps that work well with the E12 DIY variant.
   
  $199 is a bit... high so it may put some users off, but it is also good as it shows FiiO moving forward. Taking it step by step, price range by price range to get up to the top while refreshing some lower lines along the way! Let's see how the $200 portable amp market responds to the E12. It may be a mixed bag but only reviews will tell  The E11 had price on it's side for being a power amp with bass boost for $60. The E17 had features and options on it's side for $140. I wish FiiO success with the E12, just like with the E17.
   
  It seems the E12 will be similar to the E11 as in. Chargin wise where you have to take it out to charge. I hope Micca store will again release a cheap accessory pack!


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I think it will be a moddable and already mostly assembled if not fully assembled PCB  and various screws and the case it self in pieces that you can buy. With FiiO either giving us a list of op amps that have been known to work with it right out of the box and or us making a thread on op amps that work well with the E12 DIY variant.
> 
> $199 is a bit... high so it may put some users off, but it is also good as it shows FiiO moving forward. Taking it step by step, price range by price range to get up to the top while refreshing some lower lines along the way! Let's see how the $200 portable amp market responds to the E12. It may be a mixed bag but only reviews will tell  The E11 had price on it's side for being a power amp with bass boost for $60. The E17 had features and options on it's side for $140. I wish FiiO success with the E12, just like with the E17.
> 
> It seems the E12 will be similar to the E11 as in. Chargin wise where you have to take it out to charge. I hope Micca store will again release a cheap accessory pack!


 
   
  The DIY version means you can change the OP amps by yourself. so you can DIY the sound by yourself, also we may provide customize laser printing for the DIY version, and it will be limited edition.  so this model should be call E12D. for the price, it is too early to decide it will be $101 or $199 because
   
  the design has not finished. but for most poeple who buy the comercial version. the price will be reasonable.
   
  Noted that FiiO's portable amps line up will includes 3 basic universal model, E6-E11-E12, with a special model which only support iPhone, before is E1, now we have a new model E02i, so E12 will be the eldest brother.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The DIY version means you can change the OP amps by yourself. so you can DIY the sound by yourself, also we may provide customize laser printing for the DIY version, and it will be limited edition.  so this model should be call E12D. for the price, it is too early to decide it will be $101 or $199 because
> 
> the design has not finished. but for most poeple who buy the comercial version. the price will be reasonable.
> 
> Noted that FiiO's portable amps line up will includes 3 basic universal model, E6-E11-E12, with a special model which only support iPhone, before is E1, now we have a new model E02i, so E12 will be the eldest brother.


 
  Thank you very much!
   
  Now can you answer my question on your current warranty and support?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/613495/upcoming-fiio-e02i-rocky-and-e12/45#post_8523630
   
  It has been asked quite a few times.


----------



## SONIC BOOM

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The DIY version means you can change the OP amps by yourself. so you can DIY the sound by yourself, also we may provide customize laser printing for the DIY version, and it will be limited edition.  so this model should be call E12D. for the price, it is too early to decide it will be $101 or $199 because
> 
> the design has not finished. but for most poeple who buy the comercial version. the price will be reasonable.
> 
> Noted that FiiO's portable amps line up will includes 3 basic universal model, E6-E11-E12, with a special model which only support iPhone, before is E1, now we have a new model E02i, so E12 will be the eldest brother.


 

 What about making a iphone/ipod dac?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> What about making a iphone/ipod dac?


 
  IT costs a lot of money to get Apple's decryption keys or the lisence itself or whatever Apple requires for you to be able to to use the PROPRIETARY dock to bypass the custom DAC used in the iPhone. 
   
  How much is unknown but current devices are $500+. It's a lot cheaper for desktop though. Somehow the desktop bypassers availble are plentiful and around the $100 range....which does give me or introduce to me some....idea's that it may not cost that much.
   
  There is only the VAMP, HPP1, CLAS for the portable category as of this moment, and all 3 are trying to be at the top of it's game. We have the super good looking and featureful and swiss army VAMP(iPhone 4/4S only I believe), the CLAS which is the audiophile purist with only just a DAC and lets you use the other expensive external amp you want and the HP-P1 by FOSTEX which has also got to prove itself in the realm again and overstepping the CLAS by adding an amp to theirs as $500 to many already drained them.
   
  But considering the desktops are only $100....... I think markets that FiiO can step in are a PMP and this one(portable iPod and or Android DAC and amp). The PMP is extremely hard as you can't have a T51 that has build and reliability and buy problems. It has to be a legit device full of our dreams.... I have talked to or answered many users in the market for one. They have $250 and wonder what to get. So many options, but no perfect one. It is easy but at the same time hard money. You can add all those features, but then theres designing and engineering it and intergrating everything to work, then support and etc etc. The X3 if I remmber by FiiO was a canceled PMP project. If it restarted I would buy one.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> IT costs a lot of money to get Apple's decryption keys or the lisence itself or whatever Apple requires for you to be able to to use the PROPRIETARY dock to bypass the custom DAC used in the iPhone.
> 
> How much is unknown but current devices are $500+. It's a lot cheaper for desktop though. Somehow the desktop bypassers availble are plentiful and around the $100 range....which does give me or introduce to me some....idea's that it may not cost that much.
> 
> ...


 
   
  We need to apply MFi licence from Apple, but it is nothing about money because it is not a big deal compare about the BOM cost. the problem is that Apple don't like to give the permission to Chinese Brand/Company/Factory, I can understand that
   
  because some chinese bad guys cheat Apple about the quantity they produce. 
   
  In fact, we start applied the MFi licence in 3 years ago, but nothing change, and with Android phone, it may be a good options as a portable digital music source,  the market will bigger and we don't need to apply licence from anyone.
   
   
  So, it is nothing about money , it is about the attitude of Western company. I can't complain that because I know it is fact , but I hope FiiO can change a little, at least we will like to follow the rule and make some innovative products in affordable
   
  price and very high quality.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> We need to apply MFi licence from Apple, but it is nothing about money because it is not a big deal compare about the BOM cost. the problem is that Apple don't like to give the permission to Chinese Brand/Company/Factory, I can understand that
> 
> because some chinese bad guys cheat Apple about the quantity they produce.
> 
> ...


 
  I actually thought and had a feeling that being Chinese put a dent in it but didn't know if it was true or I should add it in, but yes. 
   
  It has been debated but is the MFi a lisence to just be able to build it or does it have decryption codes or things that could be leaked? If Android ends up getting stable OTG output support then I might just get one next.
   
  But a good dedicated PMP is still needed as Android devices don't come close to what people want in a PMP on here, but I can also see that it may cost too much and not be worth it to produce such a niche device. But I know nothing about the niche market and exactly how big it is. You guys are probably the most "popular" audiophile niche company availble so you guys know better about this.


----------



## Tilpo

bowei006 said:


> But a good dedicated PMP is still needed as Android devices don't come close to what people want in a PMP on here, but I can also see that it may cost too much and not be worth it to produce such a niche device. But I know nothing about the niche market and exactly how big it is. You guys are probably the most "popular" audiophile niche company availble so you guys know better about this.



The nice thing about Android is that you do not need to have a dedicated PMP; if you have the ability to use an external (portable) DAC, then you can use the device both as a phone and as a DAP. Same is true for the iPhone.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Thank you for the news FiiO! I've been practically living on Head-Fi right now, and I just go and reply to threads that appear on my list. The E17 thread shows up frequently.
> 
> Now, I've been getting asked this CONSTANTLY by members with E17's that are exhibiting problems or are worrying about warranty. I see there is an updated warranty on your site.
> http://fiio.com.cn/about/Asissit.aspx?MenuID=020902
> ...


 
   
  The warranty policy is a basic term, but usually we will provide better service than what we list. FiiO will be the brand you can trust if you have any problem about our products, but we do hope all you can support us, like buy FiiO amps from our authorized agents who listed in our website.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The warranty policy is a basic term, but usually we will provide better service than what we list. FiiO will be the brand you can trust if you have any problem about our products, but we do hope all you can support us, like buy FiiO amps from our authorized agents who listed in our website.


 
  I will only buy my E12 from one of your authorized dealers, that I can guarantee.
  I hope other Head-Fier's will also do the same.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> I will only buy my E12 from one of your authorized dealers, that I can guarantee.
> I hope other Head-Fier's will also do the same.


 
   
  Thanks for your support, it will good for everyone.


----------



## jacknight

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Thanks for your support, it will good for everyone.


 
   
  when will the e12 released?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





jacknight said:


> when will the e12 released?


 
   
   
  Yes, curious minds want to know.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





heatfan12 said:


> Yes, curious minds want to know.


 
  It seems from James discussion in this thread that they have barely started yet sadly


----------



## ClieOS

They already have good idea of what kind of circuit to go for, but the most important bit, the power supply, has yet to be determined. Though most discussion people have in the forum is always on the opamp, the actual critical section of the amp actually starts from having a very solid power section. The more robust the power section, the better the amp will be. The problem with E12, is that FiiO knows what kind of battery type will give the best performance, but they will also add a lot of weight, take up space and require complex implementation. So they are still looking for suitable alternative with lesser compromise. If only we all were going to be happy on carrying a brick size amp, the E12 would have in production already.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They already have good idea of what kind of circuit to go for, but the most important bit, the power supply, has yet to be determined. Though most discussion people have in the forum is always on the opamp, the actual critical section of the amp actually starts from having a very solid power section. The more robust the power section, the better the amp will be. The problem with E12, is that FiiO knows what kind of battery type will give the best performance, but they will also add a lot of weight, take up space and require complex implementation. So they are still looking for suitable alternative with lesser compromise. If only we all were going to be happy on carrying a brick size amp, the E12 would have in production already.


 
  The sleek nature of the E12 in those pictures looks very nice! I would not like a brick amp. Carrying the E17 gave me new thoughts. It was too thick.


----------



## H20Fidelity

As long as E12 is easy to charge and comes complete ready to run (meaning no purchasing of extra battery's or wall charger) I'll be good to go. I hate buying battery's and if they were to use X2 9V battery's I would turn away quickly. 9V battery's are soooo 1980's also they require terrible charging times so I'm glad that's not really being considered.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





clieos said:


> They already have good idea of what kind of circuit to go for, but the most important bit, the power supply, has yet to be determined. Though most discussion people have in the forum is always on the opamp, the actual critical section of the amp actually starts from having a very solid power section. The more robust the power section, the better the amp will be. The problem with E12, is that FiiO knows what kind of battery type will give the best performance, but they will also add a lot of weight, take up space and require complex implementation. So they are still looking for suitable alternative with lesser compromise. If only we all were going to be happy on carrying a brick size amp, the E12 would have in production already.


 
   
   
  And if it is a brick size, there are already so many amps in the market, we need bring someting better to our fans, a sexy, high performance amps which can really drive 99% headphone inlcudes DT880.


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> And if it is a brick size, there are already so many amps in the market, we need bring someting better to our fans, a sexy, high performance amps which can really drive 99% headphone inlcudes DT880.


 

 Would this amp be too over-powering for IEM's with the low impedance (ie. 32 Ohms), because i find that the E11 seems to be too over-powered even on the low gain to listen to IEM's


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





feigeibomber said:


> Would this amp be too over-powering for IEM's with the low impedance (ie. 32 Ohms), because i find that the E11 seems to be too over-powered even on the low gain to listen to IEM's


 
   
   
  Yes, because most IEM does not need amps, or just need some amps which only change the sound , like make the sound more warm but not improve the drive ability.


----------



## ebwly

真是好消息。继续加油！


----------



## jacknight

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> And if it is a brick size, there are already so many amps in the market, we need bring someting better to our fans, a sexy, high performance amps which can really drive 99% headphone inlcudes DT880.


 
   
  will it have great sound quality besides great power?


----------



## Tilpo

jamesfiio said:


> Yes, because most IEM does not need amps, or just need some amps which only change the sound , like make the sound more warm but not improve the drive ability.



Otherwise you could maybe implement a unity/2x gain switch for use with IEM's to satisfy the audiophiles obsessed with IEM's. And BA IEMS may need some more juice and lower noise than a phone/iPod can offer as far as I know.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





jacknight said:


> will it have great sound quality besides great power?


 
   
  it will be answered by our user but not us.


----------



## feigeibomber

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Otherwise you could maybe implement a unity/2x gain switch for use with IEM's to satisfy the audiophiles obsessed with IEM's. And BA IEMS may need some more juice and lower noise than a phone/iPod can offer as far as I know.


 

 Second that definitely, amplifiers such as Ray Samuels have good gain switched, L/M/H, which makes it suitable for all types of headphones, i really wish that Fiio can do this


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





feigeibomber said:


> Second that definitely, amplifiers such as Ray Samuels have good gain switched, L/M/H, which makes it suitable for all types of headphones, i really wish that Fiio can do this


 
   
  the reason that I think E12 is not so suitable for IEM is because we have E11 which maybe good enough. I know a gain control can solve the problem and it will be included in E12, but 
   
  E12 is bigger and expensive than E11.


----------



## jacknight

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> it will be answered by our user but not us.


 
   
  im looking forward to it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> the reason that I think E12 is not so suitable for IEM is because we have E11 which maybe good enough. I know a gain control can solve the problem and it will be included in E12, but
> 
> E12 is bigger and expensive than E11.


 
   
  i dont know if too early to ask this question, but i just wanna know, do you think e12 will get above $100 price range?
   
  and im wondering what is the meaning of the letter E in fiios product? im sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## cccy

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> LOL, I will be very happy if Apple can provide me a free iPhone5 for review.
> 
> Anyway, we will try our best to provide more free review samples, usually we will prepare about 20+ free samples to our fans, head-fi'er, editor, and such etc.. but plz understand us that we need to make sure the reviews can cover more regions and media as possible.
> 
> And we have a review application to people who want to review our products, we hope the reviewer should have the skill in SQ and reasonable device to help other people.


 
  Any chance that a small time reviewer can get a review sample sometimes (Personal site and part-time for some local media)? I don't mind having to pay for it (Possible to charge us cheaper than RRP?), as long as I can get my hands on a set early (The site review one product each month which has the highest number of reader's votes).


----------



## audionewbi

Hopefully the opamp is rollable.


----------



## kpark517

Any news on E02i? I'm desperately waiting for it...


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Hopefully the opamp is rollable.


 
   
  You can buy the DIY version with rollable opam design,


----------



## JamesFiiO

Depend on our different demo, the 6 AAA batteries have the best sound quality, and it can almost puch out 800mW per channel@32ohs driver. I think it can drive most headphone quick well even the 250ohms DT880,


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





kpark517 said:


> Any news on E02i? I'm desperately waiting for it...


 
   
   
  Maybe we can create another thread about E02i, the ETA of E02i is about 20th Aug.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Depend on our different demo, the 6 AAA batteries have the best sound quality, and it can almost puch out 800mW per channel@32ohs driver. I think it can drive most headphone quick well even the 250ohms DT880,


 
  800mW................that is a lot of power considering the E11 drives most people's 250 ohm Beyer's.........


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Maybe we can create another thread about E02i, the ETA of E02i is about 20th Aug.


 
  Have you though about making a single thread for discussions & announcements & questions on all Fiio products.
  Like "The Fiio Appreciation and Support Thread"
  Or "The Ultimate Fiio thread"
  or 'All Things Fiio"
  or whatever thread title you come up with.


----------



## 9VARZ

Sounds good! Do keep us posted!
  Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Maybe we can create another thread about E02i, the ETA of E02i is about 20th Aug.


----------



## jjmai

E02i looks interesting.  I hope the cable is longer than the picture shows, otherwise the mic won't pick up any sound while the smartphone is in the pocket.
  I also hope it can act as an attenuator of some sort, since smartphone DAC & music streaming are often plagued with hissing.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> Have you though about making a single thread for discussions & announcements & questions on all Fiio products.
> Like "The Fiio Appreciation and Support Thread"
> Or "The Ultimate Fiio thread"
> or 'All Things Fiio"
> or whatever thread title you come up with.


 
   
  Please discuss E12 in this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/upcoming-fiio-high-end-portable-headphone-amplifier-e12-discussing-thread


----------



## richbass

The New E12 Looks very sexy  Waiting for it


----------



## willyvlyminck

Quote: 





clieos said:


> FiiO is releasing image of an upcoming product call the E02i 'ROCKY'. You can think of it as an upgrade mix of FiiO E1 and E3, an in-line amp with mic and remote support for the iPhone. Detail is slim at the moment, but there is also the possibility of a version for smartphones other than Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would like them to build a highend portable cd player, as there aren´t any on the market today and just like vinyl, the cd will never dissapear.For those who have an amp / DAC unit, is it possible to use a cd drive unit, and if so does it bring advantage over an ordinary portable cd player?


----------



## TheKarakiri




----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





willyvlyminck said:


> I would like them to build a highend portable cd player, as there aren´t any on the market today and just like vinyl, the cd will never dissapear.For those who have an amp / DAC unit, is it possible to use a cd drive unit, and if so does it bring advantage over an ordinary portable cd player?


 
  I know a CD player which acts only as a transport:Heed Obelisk DT. If you have a DAC that you love and just want a transport it can be a great product. But +1 for fiio making a CD transport.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





willyvlyminck said:


> I would like them to build a highend portable cd player, as there aren´t any on the market today and just like vinyl, the cd will never dissapear.For those who have an amp / DAC unit, is it possible to use a cd drive unit, and if so does it bring advantage over an ordinary portable cd player?


 
  There are some portable CD players that have S/PDIF coaxil or optical out of which you can then use your own DAC and amp with.
   
  Such as taping an E17 or Dzero to the back of your CD player and then proceeding to stuff it into your hoodie's pockets and then walk around town constantly taking the disk out when you want to listen to another one and then procedding to open your back pack, and then proceeding to open your multi disk collection and then putting it into your CD player while your headphone wire is maybe touching the ground....
   
  I'd rather get a iPod Classic 120GB with lossless songs ripped with an LOD and amp at that point..... hey. The CD won't die as you ripped them into the iPD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As you can tell, the second extended and gramatically incorrect sentence is just a satrical/comedic thing but yes. Some CD players are good at accurately reading the disks and also having S/PDIF coaxil or optical toslink out you can use.


----------



## Typhoon859

Quote: 





sonic boom said:


> I would give someone a hug if fiio comes out with a cheaper alternative too the "cypher labs algorhythm solo" (clas)


 

 WOW!  That's crazy!  That thing is nearly $600!  That's more than e.g. an iPhone itself!... 
   
  This is why I love FiiO.  It's hard to look at anything else nor did I before them.  Nothing is worth more than the prices FiiO charges and until "higher fidelity gear" with similar functionality can be figured out to be made more cost-efficient, their existence is meaningless unless price isn't a factor, which regardless of someone's financial situation I think it should be.  It's as pointless in my opinion as buying a Bugatti to drive it to the grocery store, or anywhere really, unless it's for the enjoyment of having the piece of technical art itself.  Considering here we're talking about function, FiiO has it right and I disagree with the notion some people are suggesting for FiiO to release products in more expensive ranges to compete with the most expensive things which can be found essentially.  FiiO is ALREADY competing with what they do with everything and anything else available.  What they're doing in the current marketplace is beyond what anyone seemed to have been willing to do for so long (from when things started moving away from full-sized cans in the 80's to now - Apple earbuds) and that alone is real innovation, not to mention a realistically long awaited effort.  When it comes to engineering/design creativity, it defeats the purpose when you're not objective about the value behind the ideas and their practicality. 
   
  In short, yes, I agree with the quoted statement   It's really discomforting; there's no reason that thing should cost even a small fraction of what it does!  Oh no, digital out from an iPod!  That's great and all but insane, especially compared to the appropriate $10 for a FiiO L11.  I'd say even the cheapest computer motherboard has a more complicated circuit board and has much more expensive components than "Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo".  Shouldn't this be an apparent relative fact to realize from the beginning?.. :/


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





typhoon859 said:


> WOW!  That's crazy!  That thing is nearly $600!  That's more than e.g. an iPhone itself!...
> 
> This is why I love FiiO.  It's hard to look at anything else nor did I before them.  Nothing is worth more than the prices FiiO charges and until "higher fidelity gear" with similar functionality can be figured out to be made more cost-efficient, their existence is meaningless unless price isn't a factor, which regardless of someone's financial situation I think it should be.  It's as pointless in my opinion as buying a Bugatti to drive it to the grocery store, or anywhere really, unless it's for the enjoyment of having the piece of technical art itself.  Considering here we're talking about function, FiiO has it right and I disagree with the notion some people are suggesting for FiiO to release products in more expensive ranges to compete with the most expensive things which can be found essentially.  FiiO is ALREADY competing with what they do with everything and anything else available.  What they're doing in the current marketplace is beyond what anyone seemed to have been willing to do for so long (from when things started moving away from full-sized cans in the 80's to now - Apple earbuds) and that alone is real innovation, not to mention a realistically long awaited effort.  When it comes to engineering/design creativity, it defeats the purpose when you're not objective about the value behind the ideas and their practicality.
> 
> In short, yes, I agree with the quoted statement   It's really discomforting; there's no reason that thing should cost even a small fraction of what it does!  Oh no, digital out from an iPod!  That's great and all but insane, especially compared to the appropriate $10 for a FiiO L11.  I'd say even the cheapest computer motherboard has a more complicated circuit board and has much more expensive components than "Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo".  Shouldn't this be an apparent relative fact to realize from the beginning?.. :/


 
  Reason why these devices are so expensive is because they have to buy the rights to bypass the the idevices internal dac from apple, which i think is rather expensive. So the blame should go to apple imo.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> Reason why these devices are so expensive is because they have to buy the rights to bypass the the idevices internal dac from apple, which i think is rather expensive. So the blame should go to apple imo.


 
   
  The trouble to us is not the cost of the licence, it is a very small amount . so almost nothing about Apple


----------



## sashaw

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The trouble to us is not the cost of the licence, it is a very small amount . so almost nothing about Apple


 
   
  So, is there any plan on building one of this?


----------



## esuhgb

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> The trouble to us is not the cost of the licence, it is a very small amount . so almost nothing about Apple


 
  Ah fair enough, always thought that was the case as others mentioned. So here's hoping you can get one made.


----------



## JamesFiiO

we apply the MFi licence from Apple in 3 years ago, but seems they don't want to approve a chinese brand/company. usually it will be more easy if we are a western company. 
   
  and it is not the fault of Apple , because most chinese company tend to high the real quantity of the sales to save the licence fee.


----------



## bowei006

In case anyone is wondering....most Chinese are fans of Apple and so won't blame them hahaha. There are some injustifications I see sometimes but in all honesty, you can defend Apple in almost every case if you are a fan of theirs and know what you are saying and follow them enough.


----------



## Typhoon859

Quote: 





esuhgb said:


> Reason why these devices are so expensive is because they have to buy the rights to bypass the the idevices internal dac from apple, which i think is rather expensive. So the blame should go to apple imo.


 

 Even if this were the case, that's just one example.  In general I was speaking in regards to many other things.  That device is just what triggered my response, lol >.<


----------



## Craigster75

I don't see EQ adjustment on the rendering of the E12.  I'm wondering if there will be a screen like the E17?


----------



## ClieOS

craigster75 said:


> I don't see EQ adjustment on the rendering of the E12.  I'm wondering if there will be a screen like the E17?




No screen, probably no EQ as well. It is supposed to be high-end and guess what, those things tend to be considered blasphemy in the high-end world.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No screen, probably no EQ as well. It is supposed to be high-end and guess what, those things *tend to be considered blasphemy in the high-end world.*


 
  That part makes me wonder in the end. What pretense some even go by but even though I think that, I can understand why. For the purist type of way.
   
  I'm guessing no bass boost either, not that I would care as I wouldn't use it on a device of that caliber anyway.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





clieos said:


> No screen, probably no EQ as well. It is supposed to be high-end and guess what, those things tend to be considered blasphemy in the high-end world.


 

 Well, equalizers have been around as a tool for audiophiles since I was a child which was around the same time cassette tapes replaced 8-tracks, so IMO it is nice to have the option for certain genres.


----------



## ClieOS

craigster75 said:


> Well, equalizers have been around as a tool for audiophiles since I was a child which was around the same time cassette tapes replaced 8-tracks, so IMO it is nice to have the option for certain genres.




Hey, I don't make up the belief . I personally also like more options even though I seldom use them.


----------



## TheKarakiri




----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, but it will be better discuss E12 in another thread. already updated some useful information in there. 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/upcoming-fiio-flagship-portable-headphone-amplifier-mont-blanc-e12-discussing-thread
   
  BTW, ClieOS, please help me change the title of this thread.


----------



## bowei006

I just realized that I didnt post my review up here!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/622497/new-fiio-e02i-rocky-review#post_8608122

This is the E02i Rocky thread as well so lets show some love to the forgotten little bro of the E12


----------

